# Parts needed for Ruixing carb.



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a carb from a import 110v generator. The carb is a ruiXing. The motor looks like a Honda, but I can't see any name plate. I think it is a Honda copy. Anyway does somoene know where I can find a needle for the carb float. The seat looks like it is pressed in, and not replaceable. The needle came in contact with water, and is badly correded. Thanks for any help. Stan


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

replace carb.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Better off replacing the whole unit.. but as far as the carb goes, you are better off replacing it rather then rebuilding it. They aren't that expensive and can easily be found online for your size engine.


----------

